# Insert Dump box with spreader on the gate



## gkaneii (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone using this combo for ice management and if so how do you like it. Looking for comparison between this set up and v box inserts


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Check out burkartsplow on here. He has the exact setup on his truck.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Like Colin said I have the exact setup and I cant be more happy with it. I thought of getting a vbox for my new truck but I am purchasing another truckcraft insert and salter as it holds a lot of material, allows for you to use your rearview mirror and the salt does not harm the aluminum. Never had a problem with material getting clogged or freezing. Plus you can use the insert year around which is the best part about it. Here is a link to some pics and other info about the unit. Any questions feel free to ask.
Aaron

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=113124


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I have 12 dump insert spreader combinations. Most are from a company out of a small town in Ontario called Voth, they have a piston on each side which I find best because it keeps the dump insert stable when in the air. The downeasters sit hire and don't seem to last as well as the Voth ones do. I have heard nothing but good about the truckcrafts, but their spreaders have alot of issues and the motors are twice as expensive to replace as a downeaster. We like the downeaster/voth combo the best. 

You will not have the power of a vbox. They do (for the most part) not shoot as far as a Vbox will (gas or electric) I don't know why this is, but I would swear by it.

The absolute biggest benefit is that you can through stuff in still. You still have a useful truck, with the downeasters you can even still dump by disconnecting the spinner. I believe you can do the same with the truckcrafts, but I am not sure. The truckcrafts I have are all modified. 

We mostly do roadway salting, and for this purpose, I have no issues with a replacement tailgate spreader.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I was looking at the voth dump inserts. They look pretty nice, what material are they made out of?


----------



## ghost (Jan 23, 2004)

Unless you are going to work the insert or have money to spare get a vbox 1/2 the cost- If you go with the insert stay away from the truck craft spreader- insert is great- the spreader motor is junk


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Voth is Aluminum. Nothing but good to say about him and his product.

I agree. Truckcraft has a nice box, but we have 4 spreaders, and nothing but issues with all of them.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

ghost;1373165 said:


> Unless you are going to work the insert or have money to spare get a vbox 1/2 the cost- If you go with the insert stay away from the truck craft spreader- insert is great- the spreader motor is junk





Pristine PM ltd;1375418 said:


> Voth is Aluminum. Nothing but good to say about him and his product.
> 
> I agree. Truckcraft has a nice box, but we have 4 spreaders, and nothing but issues with all of them.


i had a truckcraft tc140... tailgate rep. spreader for 7 years out of those years i replaced the spinner motor twice! so thats a spinner motor just over every 2 years. At 200 bucks it wasnt really a problem... tht was the only problem i ever had.


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sodium Chloride + and metalic element = bad news, just because it doesnt react as fast as steel doesnt mean its doing no harm, take a hunk od Alum stick it in a bucket of salt for a year and see what happens


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

welder1122;1377089 said:


> Sodium Chloride + and metalic element = bad news, just because it doesnt react as fast as steel doesnt mean its doing no harm, take a hunk od Alum stick it in a bucket of salt for a year and see what happens


I have been running the aluminum insert for 2 years and it looks great and holding up perfect. I have a friend that has ran 2 aluminum inserts for 10 years and no problems with them corroding or anything. Take care of this piece of equipment and it is going to outlast your truck easily. And your comment about sticking a piece of aluminum in a bucket of salt for a year is not a good comparison. I get loaded up with 2 tons of salt and its spread in a period of 2 to 3 hours. The truckcraft insert and spreader is pricey,but it is a great investment none the less.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Leaving aluminum in a pale, and real world are two different things. As well, there are different grades of Aluminum. 

I have been using dump inserts since 2006, and still have two stainless ones from then, we have been using Aluminum since 2008 and no issues. We do at least 5 yards a night with them, average 30 saltings a year.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Pristine,
Do you think you can throw up a few pics of the Voth Insert. I was on there website and the pictures were not that great. Did you add the downeaster spreader to yours and did it take any modifications? Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

That's all i have in my computer, email me and I will get you more tomorrow. jonatpristineproperty.ca


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We have modified Bonnell, Downeaster, and Truckcrafts to fit them. Costs around $400, but is worth it!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

http://www.vothtruckbodies.com/images/dump body insert flyer landscape.jpg

and here is the downeaster fab


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

I also have the Truckcraft setup. My product is doused with liquid chloride. The insert and spreader are constantly treated witn Fluid Film. Only minor staining of surfaces that came in contact with product. This will be third season for this setup.


----------

